# First Post



## kanepjk (Mar 29, 2007)

This is my first post to the forum.

We own an Outback 5th Wheel (28 FBHS) and live in Colorado so we do alot of dry camping. Before the 5th wheel we had an Outback Travel Trailer. When they make a motorhome I guess I'll have to buy one of those as well.

Pat


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi kanepjk
















 to Outbackers!

Glad you finally found us









Sounds like you're a true testiment as to "Why an Outback" 'cause you keep coming back for more









Check out the rally info on our homepage, you might be interested in joining us for the 
Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion, Utah this summer.

Post often and Happy Camping,


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

kanepjk,

Glad you came along. Welcome.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*to the CULT*

It sounds like you've been enjoying the Kool-aid much longer than many of us!!! 
Can't wait to hear some of your Outbacking history & TT advice.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Glad to have you join us.









Bill


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

kanepjk said:


> This is my first post to the forum.
> 
> We own an Outback 5th Wheel (28 FBHS) and live in Colorado so we do alot of dry camping. Before the 5th wheel we had an Outback Travel Trailer. When they make a motorhome I guess I'll have to buy one of those as well.
> 
> Pat


Colorado also







... Welcome to the Forum... We are around Canon City, in Fremont County... Where are you located? All we do is dry camp!

Carey


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

......this place IS addicting







.......welcome aboard!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome kanepjk to the Outback Family
Glad you joined us

Don


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome! I'm from Michigan but I have 2 daughters
who live in Colorado....Ft Collins and Erie. We are 
going to visit them on April 9th. 
I hope the weather is


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

howdy, Pat!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

A hearty welcome from the East Coast!

Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello and WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome from the great White North

Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.









Soundl like you have it right 'Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker'!


----------

